# The title of "Rev."



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 23, 2005)

What is the origin and meaning behind this term? Who uses it and who doesn't?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 23, 2005)

I believe it's just a title that tells people what you are. A Protestant minister, more likely of British extraction (as opposed to Dutch, or German; I think the Dutch used to be called "domine", and some still use VDM--verbum dei minister--after the name, like a degree code) but Americanism comes to all groups eventually, so most churches use it.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 23, 2005)

Spurgeon didn't like and want to be called a " Rev." My pastor also doesn't want to be called "Rev.".


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 23, 2005)

There is some verse in OT that people cite which says which should only apply the appellation to God.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 23, 2005)

*Rev*



> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> What is the origin and meaning behind this term? Who uses it and who doesn't?



The only Bible reference is found in Psalm 111:9.

"He sent redemption unto His people: he hath commanded his covenant for ever. Holy and reverend is his name."


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 23, 2005)

If/when I become a pastor, I would much appreciate someone just using my first name. Not even pastor. It isn't/shouldn't be a title. At least it wasnt in the NT.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 23, 2005)

My parishoners like to call me Rev. for short, but I don't mind pastor as long as it is Pastor Kok and not Pastor Dan. 

They understand that giving me this title is a sign of respect, not so much for the man but for the office.

1 Timothy 5:17 "Let the elders who rule well be counted worthy of double honor, especially those who labor in the word and doctrine."

Otherwise if they call me Daniel that is fine too, just as long as it is not Danny.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 23, 2005)

Do ministers "inspire reverence?" Not in themselves, I hope. Perhaps to God? They should. They shouldn't "be revered" by any.

Or are they supposed to be reverent, are they above all supposed to be those who live holily and balmelessly. The manner of the word describes what they "are", or what they're supposed to be. "An elder must _be...._ Thus, it became a title or appelation.

Reference today to that KJV verse seems a bit superstitious and pedantic to me. When the identifier was adopted, it certainly couldn't have been self-consciously to rob God.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 23, 2005)

*I personally think it\'s wrong...*

Matthew 23:8-12
8But you, do not be called "Rabbi'; for One is your Teacher, the Christ,and you are all brethren. 9Do not call anyone on earth your father; for One is your Father, He who is in heaven. 10And do not be called teachers; for One is your Teacher, the Christ. 11But he who is greatest among you shall be your servant.12And whoever exalts himself will be humbled, and he who humbles himself will be exalted.

John Gill:



> Matthew 23:8
> 
> Ver. 8. But be not ye called Rabbi,.... Do not be ambitious of any such title, fond of it, or affect it, or be elated with it, should it be given you; nor look upon yourselves as men of power and authority over others; as having the dominion over men's faith, a power to make laws for others, impose them in a magisterial way, and bind and loose men's consciences at pleasure, as these men do:
> 
> ...



Luke 17:10
So likewise you, when you have done all those things which you are commanded, say, "We are unprofitable servants. We have done what was our duty to do."'


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 23, 2005)

I worked with many United Church of Christ pastors in the past (very liberal) and all of them went by "Rev". One went by it so often, that a child once thought it was his first name!


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 23, 2005)

*An opposing view*

Matthew Poole


> Matthew 23:10
> 
> Ver. 8-10. It is most certain that our Saviour doth not here forbid the giving of the titles of masters and fathers to his ministers, for then Paul would not have given himself the title of father, 1Co 4:15 ; nor called the Galatians his little children, Ga 4:19 : nor called Timothy his son, and himself his father, Php 2:22 ; nor called himself a doctor of the Gentiles, 1Ti 2:7 2Ti 1:11 . That which he forbids is,
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I worked with many United Church of Christ pastors in the past (very liberal) and all of them went by "Rev". One went by it so often, that a child once thought it was his first name!



Perhaps a regional thing among UCC ministers. Here, in the SE corner of Wisconsin, the UCC ministers I know don't have a big thing about having the title Rev., although in a formal sense it is used. 

For myself, I hated the title. Among Southern Baptists, at least the country folk, the pastor is often called "Preacher".


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 23, 2005)

Must be regional then I guess. I was in a room full of UCC pastors and all you heard was "Hey Rev" or "Over here Rev" or most confusing of all, "hey here comes Rev".


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2005)

This discussion is really starting to "rev" up!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Must be regional then I guess. I was in a room full of UCC pastors and all you heard was "Hey Rev" or "Over here Rev" or most confusing of all, "hey here comes Rev".



Hmmm...the UCC is made up of a variety of denominations. Around here they come from the Congregational "branch". 

Believe it or not, I heard one UCC pastor talking about the depravity of man! I'll have to find out more about his thinking...


----------



## Richard King (Jun 23, 2005)

that brings to mind the title Parson like they sometimes called preachers in old western movies or frosty the snowman's "Parson Brown". I wonder what the origin is of that one too.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 23, 2005)

We's just th' paypul, he's the parson.

Yew da Man.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2005)

Reverend

Pastor

Parson

Minister


----------

